# ISA certification



## skinnz (Apr 25, 2009)

I was just wondering how many of you guys have this or are running into this cert for doing control work? I have my state card and have done industrial for over 15 years just now running into last maybe 2 years.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

Its something to put on a resume. But I haven't seen any employers requesting it because its a, "_third party"_ assessment and confirmation of a person’s skills. Working as a "Industrial Electronics Electrician" personally I don't think its a necessity.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

p_logix said:


> Its something to put on a resume. But I haven't seen any employers requesting it because its a, "_third party"_ assessment and confirmation of a person’s skills. Working as a "Industrial Electronics Electrician" personally I don't think its a necessity.


 
I agree, I don't think it carries much weight with employers.


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

When I am looking for someone, I want to know what they have done and what they really know. Not some test that they passed or class that they took. 

Russell


----------



## skinnz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just trying to switch over to utilities for instrument and control from automotive land and kind of been seeing this. I have worked in public works as a electrician in seabees and at paper mill as civilian Electrician.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

I have been working the past 3 years supporting the instrumentation and controls shops. So far none require the certification. I am a member of the ISA however I am most likely going to cancel my membership when it expires. IMO it's not worth it. I already spend $550/yr on other memberships. Experience in an industry weighs more. even making the jump from fossil to nuclear to pharmaceutical is hard. 

If your trying to get in, it might not be a bad idea to get a level 1 just to get in.

Some companies act like Certifications are the best thing sense sliced bread, others just shrug it off. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mach (Dec 17, 2007)

www.ictechs.com 

not much activity sense the site got hacked a few weeks ago.


----------



## PLCMentor.com (Apr 15, 2009)

Mach said:


> www.ictechs.com
> 
> not much activity sense the site got hacked a few weeks ago.


 
Ok, Im curious - How was it hacked?


----------

